# Anyone here ever used the Trainz auctions site?



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I think they are a big seller on Ebay and they have their own auction site ( https://marketplace.trainzauctions.com/ ) and sometimes what appear to be good deals. Or is this even the same seller with the Ebay store? 

Has anyone here had any experience with their auction site?


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I used the auction site once. Had a good experience.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

JoeSaggese said:


> I used the auction site once. Had a good experience.


Thank you Joe.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never used their site. I have seen them on ebay, although I do not know if they are the same. I kinda doubt it.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I haven't used their site, but my 332 came from them off of ebay. It was well packed and shipped quickly.

Gary


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

mopac said:


> I have never used their site. I have seen them on ebay, although I do not know if they are the same. I kinda doubt it.


Thanks. that is my concern. If these are the Ebay sellers, then I think they are OK. If not, I'd like to hear more from anyone who might have used that trainz auction site directly. It looks legitimate, but who can really tell?

I will say this, Avast antivirus indicates that their main site (https://www.trainz.com/) is verified and safe to shop on. I would think that applies to their auctions as well, FWIW.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought an item from Trainz off of ebay. When the item came, it was a piece of junk, and 100% un-usable. It was plain even to a blind man this part was worthless.. It should never have been sold in the first place, and it wasn't even the part that was pictured.. Granted they made it right, but it set me back a extra week or so in my repairs.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

flyernut said:


> I bought an item from Trainz off of ebay. When the item came, it was a piece of junk, and 100% un-usable. It was plain even to a blind man this part was worthless.. It should never have been sold in the first place, and it wasn't even the part that was pictured.. Granted they made it right, but it set me back a extra week or so in my repairs.


Not being the exact item pictured is a big problem, as far as I am concerned. The hassle of shipping returns is a problem too. Thank you. Even if that was not the same outfit as the auction site, that is good info.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

They are the same. Before they became trainzauctions they had a large web site. I thought most of the prices were higher than most other sites selling Flyer. I've never bought from them but others have commented on various purchases on different forums and seemed satisfied. The only auction site I've used and was completely satisfied was choochooauctions.com. They have been in business long enough that I can remember sending a s.a.s.e. with a dollar for their hand written train list. My only complaint about choochooauctions is they only have 1 picture of the item, but the descriptions are accurate and they tell you if an item is untested. Buyer beware still holds true today.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

with ebay your pretty much guaranteed your purchase or money back. ive never delt with those people , but have had 1 or 2 problems with sellers. i always either got my product or refunded.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

cramden said:


> They are the same. Before they became trainzauctions they had a large web site. I thought most of the prices were higher than most other sites selling Flyer. I've never bought from them but others have commented on various purchases on different forums and seemed satisfied. The only auction site I've used and was completely satisfied was choochooauctions.com. They have been in business long enough that I can remember sending a s.a.s.e. with a dollar for their hand written train list. My only complaint about choochooauctions is they only have 1 picture of the item, but the descriptions are accurate and they tell you if an item is untested. Buyer beware still holds true today.


Thanks for the info. The fact that both of us know what s.a.s.e. means is indeed revealing of our age.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

shaker281 said:


> Thanks for the info. The fact that both of us know what s.a.s.e. means is indeed revealing of our age.


Shhhh, I'll never tell.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Trainz*

I believe they ar like ebay. People can sell there items on trainz and they also get a percentage. I've bought from them and received the wrong items and they had me keep what they sent and refunded my money. Not bad but the title an dpicture were wrong so I didn't need what they sent me , but can't beat free except the dissapointment of not getting what your waiting for.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't used Trainz auction in a long time. I never had any problems with it, but I didn't want to pay all the fees anymore.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

If ever looking for anything in particular in whatever gauge you can always look or post on the Buy n Sell and Wanted To Buy boards on this site.You are generally dealing with people you know and can ask more questions with faster response than other sites.It is basically hobbyists helping hobbyist not some brick n mortar.....


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks all. What concerns me most is that they are not always using a picture of the actual item. That is what determines the value of a vintage train item, it's condition, so what seems like a great deal may not be. 

I guess I'll stick with Ebay or start posting on this site.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I was interested in a American Flyer 23796 Operating Saw Mill on their site, but after studying the pictures I am not sure any more. It appears to be missing the figure, box, saw dust pile and a roof section, which wouldn't be a big deal at the price. But, I cannot tell if it is a Lionel reproduction or original. The verbiage suggests original ("Here is an American Flyer 23796 Operating Saw Mill from 1957-64"), but the price suggests otherwise ($69). And with missing parts, a buyers fee around $15-20 and shipping around $20, that is no "deal" for a reproduction in my opinion.

I cannot discern any way to tell without a view of the inner workings. 
https://marketplace.trainzauctions.com/offer/details/8577226

Plus, there is a green "pad" of sorts included that I have never seen in any other pictures. If that is supposed to be a roof section, it looks like nothing I've seen in other pictures. I am curious if anyone know how to tell on original from a reproduction by exterior views only though? That might be helpful down the road.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The green "pad" is the roof for the second structure. No evidence in the pictures of the sawdust pile or the man operator. The control button is original Gilbert. Unknown if it works. Short of actually touching and seeing it I am almost certain it is as represented, a real 23796. If you like projects the price is ok. Were it me I would get a complete, working C7 to C10 example even though it would cost more. I am not into projects that involve finding missing pieces of 5 digit accessories.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

In the description it says it comes with a figure and a sawdust pile, although they don't show it. A little scary. LOL. Do you feel
lucky?


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> The green "pad" is the roof for the second structure. No evidence in the pictures of the sawdust pile or the man operator. The control button is original Gilbert. Unknown if it works. Short of actually touching and seeing it I am almost certain it is as represented, a real 23796. If you like projects the price is ok. Were it me I would get a complete, working C7 to C10 example even though it would cost more. I am not into projects that involve finding missing pieces of 5 digit accessories.


Spot on! Exactly what I was thinking. Torn between a lower priced (possibly) project and a much nicer unit. I appreciate your practiced eye re: it being vintage. And yeah, getting it right does only really involve part hunting. Not that rewarding. Thanks again!


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

mopac said:


> In the description it says it comes with a figure and a sawdust pile, although they don't show it. A little scary. LOL. Do you feel
> lucky?


You nailed my thoughts on that too! Thank you!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I generally need to see it before clicking "buy." Part of that text in the auction description was a direct copy out of the Gilbert catalog. That is why I was looking for photographic evidence all the items were in fact present.
Some of the earlier 3 digit accessories are plentiful and it is easy to find missing pieces. For the 5 digit accessories that do not also have a 3 digit predecessor that is not the case.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd agree with Tom, looks to be original. The description doesn't match the pics. No saw dust pile, no figure , and I don't see the hook for the carriage that picks up the boards. I would spend the money for a nice boxed complete original, or as I did, a Lionel boxed re-make for $50 dollars. If the plastic gears go bad, it's still cheaper to repair with metal replacements from PortLines than to purchase all of the missing parts you may have to get. Just my opinion.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

cramden said:


> I'd agree with Tom, looks to be original. The description doesn't match the pics. No saw dust pile, no figure , and I don't see the hook for the carriage that picks up the boards. I would spend the money for a nice boxed complete original, or as I did, a Lionel boxed re-make for $50 dollars. If the plastic gears go bad, it's still cheaper to repair with metal replacements from PortLines than to purchase all of the missing parts you may have to get. Just my opinion.


You are totally correct. Good to know that Port Lines sells the replacement gears. Those remakes can be found pretty cheap it seems. And I have seen a very nice original, boxed, for around $200. And I do really like the originals. BTW, I did not notice that the hook was missing - good catch. 

Thanks guys for helping me. I do appreciate it.


----------

